# fm modulator



## twitchet (Feb 14, 2007)

i installed the fm modulator but somtimes the fm station comes in over the sirius sound is there something special i have to do to set it up all i did is plug antenna into the modulator then to radio and fm out to sirius thanx for any help


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You have to find a channel that is vacant, then tune the modulator to that channel.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Go HERE and enter your zip code. Sirius will tell you what frequencies to set your FM transmitter at. I had to set all 5 here in Indy...


----------



## captain16vgti (Mar 11, 2007)

Is there any way you can install an aux imput on your head unit. That would make things years better. 

-Chris


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Agreed. Aux in is a million times better then FM modulation, especially wireless FM mods.


----------

